# Canon BrightQ Driver Installation and glibc Version

## Bloozitis

Hi all,

We got a shiny, new Canon ImageRunner 5070 here at work, and I want to be able to use all the nifty features, which means installing the BrightQ

drivers for the ImageRunner.  When I go to install the driver, I get a message that I'm using a glibc version below version 2.1, and that installation can't continue.  I'm curently running glibc version 2.3.6-r3 on an AMD64.  Anyone know how to fix this?

Cheers,

Dennis

----------

## Zodiak

I am having the exact same problem.  I had this working before on an x86 box, but recently upgraded to an AMD64 box, and can't get it to work.  I have tried uncompressing, then editing the scripts, but am not having any luck with that either.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Did any of you finally get this working?

I am trying to get a canon imagerunner printer working, also on an AMD64 system. BrightQ Pro is only available for North American clients. I downloaded CQue from the South African Canon website. but when I run the setup script I get:

```
./setup: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

This is where I am stuck.

Anyone have any solutions?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Did any of you finally get this working?
> 
> I am trying to get a canon imagerunner printer working, also on an AMD64 system. BrightQ Pro is only available for North American clients. I downloaded CQue from the South African Canon website. but when I run the setup script I get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

have you tried and see if the mentioned file exists? do you have libpmg installed?

----------

## szensz-siempre

Hi DaggyStyle,

Yes I do have media-libs/libpng-1.5.13-r1 installed (which provides libpng15.so.so.15.13.0). But this does not provide the needed library which is outdated and no longer in portage.

Any other ideas?

----------

## Hu

The program setup was linked to an obsolete version of libpng.  Rebuild it on a modern system or install the libpng12 compatibility slot.  Note that the compatibility package is only necessary until you can rebuild all programs which depend on the legacy library.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thanks for the advice Hu, 

I installed the outdated libpng into a slot and managed to resolve those dependencies. 

The setup script now fails with:

```
/bin/cp: cannot stat 'cque.pp': No such file or directory
```

Any idea what else I could do now?

----------

